

Edupunk'd - Can the Internet replace the traditional university? - mikecarlucci
http://www.bigquestionsonline.com/columns/alan-jacobs/edupunk%E2%80%99d

======
mikecarlucci
This seems to be a topic that comes up a lot on HN: the lone hacker working
without a formal education is "better" than his/her college educated peers
sometimes. I think the author here makes some good points about the role of
the university changing more than traditional education going away.

With projects like OpenCourseWare and Kahn Academy, there is a lot of room for
innovation in and around the university concept.

